# Grado medio equipos electrónicos de consumo



## turbojet (May 5, 2008)

Hola, en septiembre comienzo a cursar ese grado medio de formación preofesional y me gustaría preguntar a los que lo han echo que tal les a ido y el trabajo que tienen, si es divertido y te sirve par algo.

Un saludo


----------



## Selkir (May 7, 2008)

Yo estoy terminando ahora el curso; las prácticas me las dejo para septiembre.

Si te gusta la electrónica el curso te agradará 

Sobre el trabajo no puedo decir mucho todavía, pero de momento yo estoy haciendo algunas cosas para algún colega y les gusta como aplico mis conocimientos, y encima me pagan jeje .
También gracias al ciclo y al poder manejar equipos de audio para pequeños eventos (me encanta el sonido) ahora lo más seguro es que me ponga a trabajar en la empresa de sonido profesional e iluminación espectacular más importante de mi ciudad.

En resumen: el curso sirve de mucho, asi que píllalo con ganas.

Espero haverte ayudado un poco.

Saludos y a cuidarse.


----------



## pepechip (May 7, 2008)

hola
yo tengo un crio de 15 años que quiere estudiar electronica, y el consejo que le doy es que deve de llegar al nivel de estudios segun el tipo de trabajo que quiera desenpeñar en el futuro.

Con el grado medio poco se trabaja con la electronica pura, posiblemente a lo sumo consigas un trabajo que te permita sustituir tarjetas.

Con el grado superior ya puedes meterte en reparaciones de placas e incluso si has sido aplicado puedas diseñar tus propios circuitos.

Luego tambien puede que no te acompañe la suerte y no consigas el trabajo que deseas. A mi me encanta diseñar circuitos, y sin embargo tengo un trabajo de sustitucion de modulos, en donde mis compañeros de trabajo que realizan la misma labor que yo simplemente tienen un curso de 6 meses de electronica muy basica.


----------



## turbojet (May 8, 2008)

Hola, muchas gracias.

Yo quiero hacer este modulo y luego hacer el de grado superior: Desenvolupamiento de productos electrónicos eso es lo que quiero ser, me encanta montarme mis circuitilllos que veo por internet, difruto haciendolo y cuando funciona mas.

Un saludo


----------



## Selkir (May 8, 2008)

La verdad que si haces un grado medio y luego uno superior tu formación va a ser muy buena.
De esta forma lo que conseguimos es con el grado medio toda la base de electrónica y con el grado superior especializarnos en un área concreta.

Si lo que te gusta es diseñar, desarrollar y montar tus propios circuitos con el grado medio haces todo eso, pero algo más simple que con el superior.

Un consejo que suele ir bastante bien; si puedes apuntate a todos los cursillos relacionados con la electrónica (los que se hacen en el paro van bastante bien), de esta forma adquieres algo más de conocimintos y hay más coas que poner en el curriculum jejeej


Pd. El foro también es un buen lugar para aprender.

Pd2. Cuando estés en el curso ya nos contarás que tal te va con él.

Saludos


----------



## pet (May 8, 2008)

Hola me llamo Pedro  y he cursado el ciclo de equipos electrónicos de consumo, posteriormente hice el superior de sistemas de regulación y control automaticos, el año pasado termine la ingenieria técnica especialidad en electrónica industrial y en la actualidad estoy cursando un master en ingenieria de sistemas electrónicos... Pues bien a parte que tambien he trabajado un poco y desde la experiencia que hablo puedo decir que en el ciclo que estas empezando a cursar te van ha enseñar la electronica básica en el primer curso y en el segundo vais a ver muy por encima los equipos de imagen y sonido, es absurdoi que te enseñen a construir tv o equipos de sonido.
Además no creo que depende del trabajo que busques vas a tener que estudiar, yo te animo  a que estudies hasta que sacies tu curiosidad. En el campo de la electrónica al que te encaminas, te puedes encontrar millones de interrogantes que van a mantener esa curiosidad durante toda tu vida, es decir que aunque estes trabajando no dejes de aprender...

UN SALUDO y suerte en el proximo curso... te gustara!


----------



## MerLiNz (Jun 6, 2010)

hola, por no abrir otro post pregunto en este
yo ahora estoy estudiando electromecanica.medio la verdad es q*UE* se me ha dado bien y el año *QU*e viene termino, y para no *QU*edarme estancado en lo mismo estoy pensando en estudiar si me dan otra beca el grado medio de electronica de consumo, pero no se si va a ser muy basico,  yo actualmente entiendo algo de electronica poco a poco he ido aprendiendo leyendo, mirando foros, etc... realmente lo que mas me llama es el diseño digital, los microcontroladores los controlo mucho ya que desde q*UE* tenia 13 años sabia programar en C poco a poco fui aprendiendo y ahora se muchisimo sobre C por lo cual los microcontroladores se me dan muy bien en el tema de la programacion.
Realmente me falta base electronica, hay algunas cosas que no comprendo bien de lo basico, por ejemplo los transistores aun no los domino correctamente, por mucho que leo no me *QU*eda 100% claro, y entre esto otras cosas... por eso me gustaria hacer un curso donde te enseñen lo basico completamente y luego si puede ser que te metan un poco en los microcontroladores para asi asegurarme de que todo lo hago bien.

Creo que si tengo una base electronica me costara muy poco aumentar mis conocimientos, ya que para saber algo mas complicado se necesita tener una base de funcionamient*O*, por eso les pregunto si este curso me ayudara a tener una base perfecta para en un futuro poder aprender por mi mismo, ya que el superior nose si lo hare...
desde pe*QU*eño me ha encantado la electronica, nose si algunos de vosotros ha tenido el electronova o como se llamase, me entretenia mucho montando circuitos jeje, y en la actualidad estoy creando sistemas para el automovil asi aprobechando mis conocimientos de mecanica.


----------



## djgarrido (Jun 6, 2010)

Bueno yo estoy acabando las practicas del medio solo me queda 1 semana jaja, bueno te escribo una pequeña tabla con varias cosas sobre el ciclo desde mi punto de vista.

*Primer año:

Asignaturas           dificultad

-S.E.I                     Baja
-Calidad                  Baja
-F.O.L                    Media
-R.E.T                    Media
-Digital                   Alta
-General                 Media-Alta
-Básica                   Baja

*Segundo año:

Asignaturas            dificultad
-A.G.P                     Media
-F.C.T                     Media (Practicas final de curso)
-Imagen                   Media
-Sonido                    Media
-Mantenimiento         Baja


----------



## MerLiNz (Jun 6, 2010)

te importaria poner el nombre de las asignaturas sin abreviar?? es q*UE* asi entiendo mas *QU*e es cada una, por ejemplo en mecanica tenemos SAM, CFS, MOT, SMV, SMA, TMV, ECB jeje, asi no hay *QU*ien se entere.

La suerte es que creo que FOL la tengo convalidada porque en electromecanica tambien la damos el año que viene. Si no me equivoco significa formacion y orientacion laboral.


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 6, 2010)

Que es el curso medio o grado medio??? Y traten de no abreviar, no les cobran las letras.


----------



## HADES (Jun 6, 2010)

Creo que es lo que aqui en Guate le llaman Tecnico Superior Universitario aclaro que no es licenciatura de Ingenieria y si no estoy mal tarda o se lleva mas o menos 3 Años.

salu2

SONIUS


----------



## MerLiNz (Jun 6, 2010)

no, superior equivaldria al superior, este es grado medio osea el mas bajo de electronica


----------



## HADES (Jun 6, 2010)

MerLiNz dijo:


> no, superior equivaldria al superior, este es grado medio osea el mas bajo de electronica



O sea con solo nivel  Tecnico sin Secundaria o ya me perdi?


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jun 6, 2010)

Este curso se da normalmente al terminar la Educación secundaria o Instituto, como fue mi caso y entra dentro de la Formación Profesional. Y si, es el grado más bajo de electrónica, luego esta el grado superior y ya después Universidad.

S.E.I (Sistemas electrónicos de Información. Se estudia telefonía, fibra óptica y cosas así)

Calidad (Se estudian las normas ISO y como -de forma muy superficial- garantizar la calidad de los productos)

-F.O.L (Formación y Orientación Laboral, el propio nombre lo indica, te enseñan a enfrentarte al mundo laboral, como acudir a una entrevista de trabajo, realizar una nómina, etc.)

-R.E.T (Relación en el entorno de trabajo. Parecido a FOL, pero más centrado en la forma de tratar a los compañeros, el trabajo en grupo y esas cosillas)

-Digital (Electrónica digital, desde el codigo binario, hasta los biestables, pasando por programación PIC también. Para mi gusto muy entretenida)

-General Media (Electrónica general. Aqui se da analógica. Circuitos con resistencias, fuentes de alimentación básicas, resolución de circuitos por Kirchoff, etc)

-Básica (Instalaciones Básicas. Esta es de electricidad, se hacen muchas prácticas. Instalaciones de interruptores, fluorescentes, temporizadores de escalera y demás lindes.

*Segundo año:

-A.G.P (Administración y gestión de la pequeña empresa. Poco que explicar. Te enseñan como montar una empresa particular, el tema del marketing y el crecimiento de la misma.

-F.C.T (Practicas final de curso)

-Imagen (Esta se podría llamar Electrónica general como la de primero, aunque se centra un poco en los sistemas de vídeo, transmisión de televisión, como es una señal de vídeo, etc.)

-Sonido (Sonorización de recintos, tipos de micrófono y cosas de ese mundillo)

-Mantenimiento  (Esta yo no la tenía)

Un saludo


----------



## anx (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola, fui estudiante de equipos electróncos de consumo ace unos años atrás, desde que acabe el módulo estoy trabajando en una empresa de reparacion de electrodomesticos de gama blanca y gama marrón (microondas,tv...etc). Ese modulo tiene una cosa buena y es que abarca muchos campos, vas desde electronica digital hasta telefonia, informatica, electricidad, antenas de tv tambien, y electronica analogica, en 2º tienes asignaturas como equipos de sonido que aprendes el tema de etapas de potencia mezcladores y todo eso, tambien tienes equipos de imagen que aprendes tv antenas y demás, por lo que es muy completo. En cuanto al trabajo, no te voy a engañar...en la electronica el tema de reparacion esta el mercado muy mal...solo encuentran trabajo los buenos y que tengan ganas de trabajar.
De mi promoción solo encontre trabajo yo. 

Mi consejo como antiguo alumno y en la actualidad técnico seria que lo agas si te gusta este mundo, y estudia mucho
sobre todo asignaturas como electronica general y digital....es lo que mas te va a servir....Y por ultimo que no te quedes hay sigue estudiando algun grado superior o algo.


----------



## MerLiNz (Jun 7, 2010)

si, lo del trabajo ya me dijeron que tenia muy poca salida, es simplemente para adquirir mas conocimientos, aun asi me puedo dedicar a crear mis propios proyectos y venderlos para tener un dinerillo extra...
Lo del superior sabrias decirme que asignaturas tiene asi me informo un poco mas sobre lo que se da en materia.
Si me dan una beca pues si lo hare.


----------



## anx (Jun 8, 2010)

Mira gradros superiores de esta rama hay varios,pero el que tiene más electronica es el de *Desarrollo de productos electrónicos*, Las asignaturas que se impartes son:
-Electrónica analógica.
-Lógica digital y microprogramable.
-Desarrollo y construcción de prototipos electrónicos
-Mantenimiento de equipos electrónicos. 
-Administración y gestión de empresas.
-Relacción en el entorno de trabajo.
-Calidad.
-Técnicas de programación.
-Electrónica de sistemas.
-Desarrollo de proyectos de productos electrónicos.
-Formación y orientación laboral.
Y por ultimo la formación en centros de trabajo.


----------

